# Eibach shocks



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

Anyone here have experience with Eibach shocks on the 66-67 GTO? I can find lots of info on their springs but nothing on their shocks. I’m in the market for new shocks and I like the price point of the Eibach‘s compared to Hotchkiss and Bilstein. Thanks for the input. Opinions are appreciated.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry, I dont... but I will say this much, for the drastic improvement that Bilsteins give, we almost universally agree that they're the best. 

I know that the wallet dictates, but when it comes to shocks, you definitely get what you pay for.


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

One other note of interest is that the Eibach’s have a specific front shock listed for the A body’s with the big block. My car does have a 428. Not sure how much heavier a big block is over a small block. Any thoughts?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

AZ0001ZN said:


> One other note of interest is that the Eibach’s have a specific front shock listed for the A body’s with the big block. My car does have a 428. Not sure how much heavier a big block is over a small block. Any thoughts?


Yes. There is no big block and small block, for Pontiac. A Chevy big block is heavier than a Chevy small block... and it's heavier than a Pontiac engine as well, but not by much. Personally, I cant see the minimal weight difference mattering on shocks. Springs, yes.

A Pontiac 428 weighs about 40 lbs more than a SBC...


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the insight.


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

Anyone have the Bilstein part numbers? Or a website recommendation for where to buy? Summit and JEGS only shows fronts.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Don't let me talk you into something that you're not comfortable with, but let me assure you that you will absolutely love Bilsteins, and you'll notice the difference over any other shock. They also have a lifetime guarantee!









Amazon.com: NEW BILSTEIN FRONT & REAR SHOCKS FOR 64-67 GM A-BODY VEHICLES, INCLUDING BUICK SKYLARK, CHEVY CHEVELLE MALIBU, OLDS CUTLASS F85, PONTIAC GTO LEMANS TEMPEST, B6 SHOCK ABSORBERS, 1964 1965 1966 1967 : Automotive


Buy NEW BILSTEIN FRONT & REAR SHOCKS FOR 64-67 GM A-BODY VEHICLES, INCLUDING BUICK SKYLARK, CHEVY CHEVELLE MALIBU, OLDS CUTLASS F85, PONTIAC GTO LEMANS TEMPEST, B6 SHOCK ABSORBERS, 1964 1965 1966 1967: Shocks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

I appreciate the input. I’ve been researching it for a bit and the general consensus is that the Bilstein’s are the way to go. I saw those shocks that you linked from Amazon and the rear part number AK2080 threw me off. I found a full set at BMR Suspension. Part numbers for the front match but they list the rear part # 24-009294. Anyone know the difference? Or can confirm if one is better than the other?


----------



## AZ0001ZN (11 mo ago)

Ok. Got it figured out. Bilstein #AK2080 has been replaced by #24-009294. Good info to have for future reference.


----------

